# Classifieds



## Shinkoiwanojay (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey everybody 

I am looking for popular classified sites to post about a service I want to offer I found these two...

Awesome...I can't post links...thank you spam bots...

Criagslist and backpage 

I was just wandering if there were other sites that are more popular. I remember when I lived in Tokyo there was "Tokyo Classifieds" or something like that, but that was close to 15 years ago and things have changed.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Actually, "Tokyo Classifieds" still exists but the name was changed to "Metropolis" -- probably because the magazine grew to be more of a "what's happening around town" thing but the classified section is still pretty strong. If you're in Japan you can Google for "Metropolis Magazine" and it should be one of the first couple listings (outside of Japan, for those listening in, you might need to add "Japan" to the search, since Google tends to make assumptions based on where it thinks you're at).

There's another one called "Tokyo Notice Board" that concentrates on classifieds but I've never paid much attention to that one so I don't know how it stacks up in popularity. I know I see Metropolis all over the place these days.

You can also post classified ads on the "Classifieds" part of this forum if you've paid for a Premium membership.


----------

